# any more than



## betulina

Hola, 

Creieu que en aquesta frase... "_T__his does not mean that he, any more than the Soviet Ambassador or the General Consul in Barcelona, were agents of the security services.__" 
_
...puc entendre que "Això no vol dir que ell, no pas més que l'ambaixador soviètic o el cònsol general de Barcelona, fossin agents dels serveis de seguretat"?

Es tracta d'un periodista soviètic durant la Guerra Civil Espanyola, que informa als serveis de seguretat sobre la resta de soviètics que hi havia a Espanya (una cosa, segons el text, que s'esperava que fessin tots).

Gràcies per la confirmació o la correcció!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

Vejam: entenc que a la frase ell, l'ambaixador i el cònsol són subjectes de "were agents", i per tant el que hi ha entre cometes no és un aclariment sobre ell. Ens hem entès aquí ?

És a dir: que la frase, en net, seria :

_" he, the Soviet Ambassador or the General Consul in Barcelona, were agents of the security services ... "_

Em fa la impressió que vol dir... "Això no vol dir que ell, ni més ni menys que l'ambaixador soviètic o el cònsol general de Barcelona, fossin agents dels serveis de seguretat", o bé "Això no vol dir que ell, el propi / mateix ambaixador soviètic o el cònsol general de Barcelona, fossin agents dels serveis de seguretat

No és que m'encantin les meves opcions, però el "no pas més que" em fa la impressió (sempre personal) que els seqüents són subordinats de comparació amb el primer.

Espero que et serveixi, encara que sigui per a decidir-te per la primera idea...  

Salut !!!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Potser "res més que", tot i que, el "ni més ni menys" és el que més m'agrada. 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Ostres... cada vegada que llegeixo aquest "res més que" em sona pitjor... saps què?... no he dit res... 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, noies, moltes gràcies! 

Crec que principalment es parla d'ell, a la frase, diu que el fet que fes això (enviar informes) no fa que es pugui dir que fos un agent dels serveis de seguretat, i el compara amb els altres dos, però no com a subordinats, sinó que els posa al mateix nivell (en el sentit que ells segurament també ho feien i tampoc se'ls pot considerar agents)... entenem el mateix?

Crec que "ni més ni menys que" pot servir, sí.


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Creieu que en aquesta frase... "_T__his does not mean that he, any more than the Soviet Ambassador or the General Consul in Barcelona, were agents of the security services.__" _


 
També es podria dir, amb una mica més de paraules:

"Això no vol dir que ell fós un agent dels serveis de seguretat, en qualsevol cas, no pas amb més raó que l'Ambaixador Soviètic o el Cònsul General a Barcelona ho poguessin ser".


----------



## betulina

Ei, Ampurdan! Gràcies! M'ha agradat molt aquest "raó" que hi has posat. Exacte, va per aquí. Moltes gràcies!


----------



## megane_wang

HOla !

Vaja: jo ho deia en un altre sentit. Ho havia entès així (ho dic en castellà i canviant el registre per tal d'evitar ambigüitats):

"Ello no significa que él (periodista soviético), ni el _mismísimo _embajador soviético o el cónsul general en Barcelona, fuesen agentes de los servicios de seguridad..."

Però sí: tal com diu l'ampurdan, més aviat va per "ell no pas més que els altres".

"Això no vol dir que ell ni, amb més motiu, l'ambaixador soviètic o el Cònsul General a Barcelona fossin agents dels serveis de seguretat".

Salut !!


----------



## betulina

Ah, d'acord, ja t'entenc, Megane (sembla que abans no, que no ens enteníem  ). Sí, jo també crec que va pel que diu l'Ampurdan.

Gràcies pel temps, l'esforç i la paciència!


----------

